# Printer - instant



## Rebekah5280 (Sep 27, 2012)

I have been contacted by a pumpkin patch to do pictures during their Halloween party at the end of October.
They have asked if I could print the pictures instantly.  I haven't ever done that before, but I know that its possible so I would like to know if there is a portable printer that any of you would recommend.  Estimated costs of ink/paper etc..  and quality of instant prints??

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## hyperdash (Oct 8, 2012)

what do you mean print pictures in an instant? if you are referring to a photobooth then seacrh for guides like this Adobe Community: Advice On Setting Up A Photo Booth?   HP photosmart printers are great for this job , HP C6658AN and C5250 models. The prices of their ink is also reasonable, look:http://www.inkjetsuperstore.com/C6658AN-OEM well for me because they give me great quality photo prints.


----------



## nicolejimenez (Oct 29, 2012)

I Guess what your client needs is a photobooth since this type of photo service enables the photo to be printed instantly and it had been famous for parties. There are some portable printer you can carry with you but I'm not quite sure about the price of such kind of printer.


----------



## indy99 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most inkjet printers will take anywhere from 20 to 60 seconds to print an image and then add cutting out the image and if you use cheap paper add time to laminate it or....... rent or purchase a dye sub printer that prints in15 seconds or less and cuts the prints into strips. 

The portable printers hold a limited amount of paper, takes time to print, and still requires cutting the paper unless you are giving them just 1 print. Dye sublimation printers are used in booth applications and the cost runs from 800.00 to 1100.00 plus media costs. They use rolls of paper giving you 300 to 400 prints per roll (4x6).

Dennis B    Two Men and a Photo Booth - Home


----------

